# Ancient sites in Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been meaning to post this warning for some time; people visiting Greece for the first time should be aware that it is an offence to remove even the smallest article from an archaeological/ancient site. There are very severe penalties for anybody caught.

Also exporting antiquities (anything over 100 years old) is strictly forbidden without a permit. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Don does this mean you can't leave Greece without a permit???


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

